# 180 gallon mixed CA cichlids



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

Full tank shot-









The 2" festae that HATES the glass cleaner...all day, every day, this fish flares and attacks the magnetic scraper...

























Tetracanthus-









Black Belt showing a hit of color-









JD









Nic starting to turn already at 2"-tried to tighten up the second photo.

















The boss of the tank thus far-









My firemouth pair-just about ready to go-

























HRP Male-









One of two Acanthicus adonis-this one is very spiney and has lost most of the spots. The other is still very spotted-Im assuming a pr?









And the M. irwini hiding as always. Good thing I set the log up so I could see it if I wanted to-


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

verry nice thanx 4 showing us


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

That is awesome, giving me great ideas for my 125 this summer. Where did u get that great driftwood.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

convictkid said:


> That is awesome, giving me great ideas for my 125 this summer. Where did u get that great driftwood.


Ebay


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

is that malaysian driftwood?


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

what kind of fish is in that last pic


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is some great aquascaping, and beautiful fish. I'd say tank of the month on this one


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow

Excellent job on the aquascape!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I love it! It looks amazing


----------

